# Hilary Clinton



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I am not a fan of Clinton. 

The main reason is the Liberal idea of government health care. The news feeds about how the military hospitals are not as good as they should be is a glimpse of what would happen if the government took over health care in america. Government employees don't have anything at stake when it comes to providing service.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Wheels said:


> *I am not a fan of Clinton.
> 
> The main reason is the Liberal idea of government health care.*


If that's the only reason you don't like clinton, then you must agree with the rest of her ideas. Perhaps you need to be spending your time over at DU. :watching:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I don’t like Hillary Clinton because she has the last name of Clinton and the fact that she’s a liberal socialist whining egghead! A vote for Hillary would be a vote for higher taxes, restricted gun rights, yada, yada, yada.

I can’t complain about military medicine. They (Tripler Army Hospital) saved my life in 1985 so they have my love and admiration. Because of them, my two daughter got to know their daddy. They would have never meet me other wise. 

I’ve had bad care in military hospital and civilian. Just because there are problems now in certain area’s of the military does not mean that they are over all a bad system. Military medicine has giving us many breakthrough in medicine, especially emergency medicine and prosthetics that they should be honored and respected.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

The Clintons have too much baggage. With her honesty record you would think she would be torn apart in the debates.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Saw this quote the other day:


> Bill lies about sex. Hillary lies about everything.


Pretty accurate...


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> you would think she would be torn apart in the debates.


She will be...

Hell, I'm still amazed that there are enough idiots in NY that vote for her now, to keep her in the Senate. But then again look at Ted "I killed a woman" Kennedy.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

js said:


> She will be...
> 
> Hell, I'm still amazed that there are enough idiots in NY that vote for her now, to keep her in the Senate. But then again look at Ted "I killed a woman" Kennedy.


The state elections of NY are comical in a sick kind of way. You have two radical socialists. There's only one difference between the two candidates: one has a "(D)" after their name and one has an "(R)" next to their name. That's why I never voted in those elections. Gotta love the two-headed monster.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> The Clintons have too much baggage.


I assume you're not talking about Hillary!'s hips. :smt082 Oh God - the thought of listening to her lecture us for four years is really off-putting. Her voice is like someone running their nails on a blackboard.

As much as I despise him, at least Bubba has charm. And with the alternative sources of info we have now, we will at least be able to keep in touch with the quality of trim he's knocking off while she runs America into the ground. Bread and circus.....


----------

